#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-12
<makx> Md adds the initramfs-tools hooks to udev.
<makx> much smaller diff now.. :)
<infinity> makx : Excellent.  That should give me some motivation to look over the remaining diffs.
<makx> infinity: would be cool if ubuntu's land again in bzr.
<makx> my archive is public.
<makx> infinity: the evms split is the next step, already spoken with the evms maintainer.
<makx> bzr branch http://debian.stro.at/bzr-test/initramfs-tools/
<infinity> makx : Oh, you rule, I'll happily take that change.
<infinity> makx : As for bzr, it'll happen.  I'm just terminally lazy when it comes to such things.
<makx> infinity: i try to sync with ubuntu whenever possible.
<makx> there were some minor errors in Keybuk's latest changelog
<infinity> That's because you're a far more diligent person than I am. :)
<makx> s/changelog/changes/
<infinity> (Or you have more spare time... Pick one)
<infinity> Have you told him about them?
<makx> he removed support for the resume conf.
<makx> when splitting udev out.
<infinity> I'm sitting around waiting for him to show up so I can give him shit about something in udev. :)
<fabbione> Kamion: assuming i want to test my rescue hook stuff.. i guess i will need the udeb in the archive for anna to merge the templates properly....
<fabbione> otherwise it won't show up.. right?
<Kamion> fabbione: easiest way is probably to build a monolithic image from debian-installer with your changed udeb in build/localudebs/
<Kamion> type 'make' in build to see the image list; if monolithic isn't there then add it to config/blah, it's usually there but commented out; then 'fakeroot make build_monolithic' or similar
<fabbione> Kamion: ok.. thanks
<makx> Kamion: is there a nice howto build udeb?
<makx> (looked at several rules ssh, udev everyone does it his way)
<Kamion> not really, but I'd recommend using XC-Package-Type: udeb in the appropriate binary stanza in debian/control and letting debhelper (>= 4.2) do most of the work
<Kamion> after that it's just a matter of adjusting what files end up in the package; debhelper will take care of avoiding documentation etc.
<makx> Kamion: ok thx.
<Kamion> installer/doc/devel/modules.txt in the d-i repo documents what features are/aren't supported in udebs
<Kamion> oh, and it has a two-minute primer at the end which is essentially what I just said :)
<Kamion> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/d-i/trunk/installer/doc/devel/modules.txt?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<Kamion> libraries that need to go in the d-i initrd are the main tricky case, because they need to play nicely with library reduction
<fabbione> Command failed with status 1 : objdump --private-headers ./tmp/monolithic/tree/lib/md5client/checkpkg
<fabbione> With output: objdump: ./tmp/monolithic/tree/lib/md5client/checkpkg: File format not recognized
<fabbione> HMMMM
<fabbione> file checkpkg
<fabbione> checkpkg: ASCII English text
<fabbione> that's correct.. it's a shell lib
<fabbione> Kamion: any idea of what i am doing wrong?
<Kamion> put it in /usr/lib instead
<fabbione> hm ok
<fabbione> strange that it doesn't barf on lib/rescue.d
<Kamion> hmm
<Kamion> where exactly is it failing?
<Kamion> as in, a bit more context
<fabbione> at lib reduction
<fabbione> monolitich build
<Kamion> the three preceding lines of the output would be useful
<Kamion> oh, never mind
<Kamion> fabbione: put #! /bin/sh at the top
<Kamion> even if it isn't executed, that makes mklibs ignore it
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> works for me
<Kamion> then it should be fine in /lib
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> thanks a lot
* fabbione sighs
<fabbione> it's not my lucky day apparently
<fabbione> Kamion: can you tell me when you have 10/15 minutes to help me? i am need of help here :(
<Kamion> fabbione: now's fine
<fabbione> Kamion: ok thanks!
<fabbione> well i did build the monolith mini.iso
<fabbione> i boot with rescue/enable=true
<fabbione> or rescue from syslinux
<fabbione> but there is no rescue menu at all
<fabbione> i get pushed to the partitioner
<Kamion> did you include rescue-mode in your initrd?
<fabbione> if i <go back> to the main menu i can't see anything like rescue..
<Kamion> I bet you only have rescue-chekc
<Kamion> ck
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> ok.. i guess that explain
<fabbione> why isn't it included by default?
<Kamion> I'll fix that upstream now; in the meantime, put rescue-mode in pkg-lists/monolithic/local
<fabbione> (given that we offer the rescue option at boot i mean)
<fabbione> yes i can do that..
<fabbione> thanks
<Kamion> mostly I just forgot to include it there
<fabbione> ahhh ehehe
<Kamion> fixed
<fabbione> i am building right now
<fabbione> Kamion: it starts to look better but i still don't get my menu.. do i need to use one of this isinstallable thingy?
<fabbione> i can see there are no templates from my pkg..
<Kamion> does the rescue operations menu show up?
<fabbione> the rescue does
<fabbione> my entry in it doesn't
<Kamion> can you put your udeb somewhere?
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> brz clone http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/archives/md5client/
<fabbione> just a sec.. it's still pushing
<fabbione> damn adsl
<fabbione> i need to kill my isp sooner or later
<fabbione> ok done
<Kamion> oh, just the udeb would do fine, if you could put it on rookery
<Kamion> but ok
* Kamion gets
<fabbione> doing
<fabbione> people/~fabbione/md5client-udeb_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.udeb
<Kamion> bzr mv debian/md5client.templates debian/md5client-udeb.templates; sed -i 's/md5client/md5client-udeb/' debian/po/POTFILES.in; debconf-updatepo
* fabbione sighs
* fabbione feels hutterly dumb
<Kamion> oh and: echo '2 utf8' > debian/po/output
<fabbione> thanks Kamion
<Kamion> ... while you're at it
<Kamion> cdebconf can only deal with UTF-8 templates so forcing it is a good idea
<fabbione> thanks a lot
<Kamion> np
<fabbione> do i need to echo at build time? or just once?
<Kamion> no just once, then bzr add debian/po/output
<Kamion> that's fine in the source tarball
<fabbione> cool done
* fabbione tests again
<infinity> Keybuk : Feel like having someone be irrtated in your direction?
<Keybuk> are they cute?
<infinity> I dunno, am I?
<Keybuk> :)
<Keybuk> what's your problem?
<Kamion> nicely dodged
<infinity> Hrmph.
<infinity> I feel so rejected.
<infinity> Anyhow.
<infinity> udevplug appears to suck in some way I haven't yet fully diagnosed.
<infinity> I suspect 'udevplug -W' doesn't actually work as advertised.
<infinity> (Well, I'm pretty positive of that)
<infinity> When I boot with the normal udev initramfs setup, I get a race where coldplugging is still in progress when ide-generic loads, it grabs my drive first, and it gets named 'hda' instead of 'sda'
<infinity> So, being the clever sort I am, I changed the script to call "udevplug -W" before the modprobe.  Which changes nothing.  Same race happens.
<infinity> (If I remove the modprobe or put a massive sleep before it, all is just fine, for the record... it's just when the modprobe happens before libata gets around to owning my drive that the world ends)
* fabbione sends some love over IP to Kamion
<Kamion> works?
<fabbione> yup
<Kamion> rock on
<fabbione> it takes a long time to do a test
<fabbione> mainly because i need a CDreader in a machine
<Kamion> qemu isn't too bad for stuff that's early in the installer
<Kamion> for anything like full installs I find it way too slow
<Keybuk> infinity: right, so how this works (in theory) is this
<infinity> Keybuk : How is it actually meant to work?... Does 'udevplug -W' check for a semaphore file, loop on that, and return when it's gone?
<fabbione> the main issue is that to run the md5sum stuff can take WAYYYYY longer than install
<fabbione> + i still need an installed system to test against
<Keybuk> udevd exposes it's queue of events its received from the kernel, but not yet completed processing of
<infinity> Keybuk : In which case, 'udevplug -anythingelse' can't return until after it writes said semaphore, or you have a race.
* fabbione wonders if qemu works on amd64
<Keybuk> it does that as a directory called /dev/.udev/queue which contains symlinks to the sysfs paths queued
<Keybuk> now, udevplug "in normal operation" does the following
<Keybuk> 1) wait for this directory to vanish
<Keybuk> 2) make it again
<Keybuk> 3) touch all the uevents
<Keybuk> 4) wait for this directory to vanish
<infinity> At which step does it return?
<Keybuk> so it "waits for there to be nothing in the queue" before going ahead, then waits for there to be nothing in the queue before resuming
<Keybuk> step 5
<Keybuk> udevplug -W just does step 4
<Kamion> fabbione: works on an amd64 *host* emulating i386, I'm not sure if it does amd64 targets yet
<infinity> Keybuk : So it's udevd at fault here, not udevplug?
<Keybuk> it's hard to define "at fault"
<infinity> Keybuk : In that it clearly must have something in the queue, but it's not advertising it... Or something.
<Keybuk> no, it's not that
<Keybuk> it might be simply that it DOESN'T have anything in the queue
<Keybuk> if the modprobe returns successfully, it's possible for the queue to become empty
<Keybuk> while the IDE controller is still waking up, and rubbing the sleep out of its eyes
<infinity> It's forked-and-forgot 20 modprobes that aren't done?
<infinity> Hrm.
<infinity> (returned, but not "done"...)
<Keybuk> and then when the IDE driver is ready, and spits out the "I found this shit" events, udevplug has moved on because the queue was empty
<fabbione> Kamion: that would be perfect
<Keybuk> it's the "no way of knowing an IDE/SCSI/USB controller is busy" problem
<infinity> Keybuk : Then we have a problem... That ide-generic load just plain can NOT happen there.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> now, that ide-generic modprobe is interesting
<Keybuk> it was there because of a bug in our kernels
<Keybuk> which I fixed
<Keybuk> so in theeeory we can take that away now
<Keybuk> but we still need it for cases where we don't have an IDE controller we know about
<Keybuk> and again, we come to this "need to wait for the kernel" thing
<infinity> Well, the world certainly doesn't blow up for me if I take it away, but I'd like to ask someone who's not on SATA to confirm. :)
<fabbione> d if=/dev/urandom of=hda bs=4G count=1
<fabbione> dd: memory exhausted
<fabbione> suck! :)
<infinity> Keybuk : Hrm.  Non-PCI controllers become an issue here, I guess.
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> also I'm not sure, but I think we need ide-generic loaded to cope with pcmcia IDE devices too
<infinity> Can we do a few-second loop, waiting for the root device to appear, and if it doesn't show up, load ide-generic under the assumption we needed it?
<infinity> (Then load it again WAY later in the root filesystem, should people need it for non-root devices and we haven't loaded it yet)
<Keybuk> right, that's kinda where I'm thinking of going for this
<Keybuk> it had to wait until today, and the -7 kernel to be -meta
<Keybuk> the trouble is "how long do we wait" ? :p
<infinity> Yeah, scanning a real SCSI bus can take ages.
<infinity> Any guarantees that SCSI devices will get scanned after IDE/SATA, perchance?
<Keybuk> not currently
<infinity> So we can "wait long enough for a reasonable full ATA scan, then give up"
<infinity> Meaning it wouldn't matter if we're stuck in SCSI-land.
<infinity> If we get stuck scanning a SCSI bus before we hit SATA, then load ide-generic, we're back where I am now.
<Keybuk> I increasingly see why nobody else has tried to make a generic initramfs :p
<infinity> We will prevail.
<infinity> Somehow. :)
<infinity> For now, though, I'd recommend any hack that doesn't land people like me where I am.
<Keybuk> so here's my current theory
<infinity> Real SCSI busses, while an important case to work on, are probably a corner case for people testing dapper right this instant.
<Keybuk> we plug storage controllers, if we find at least one, we don't load ide-generic
<Keybuk> if we don't find any, we load ide-generic
<infinity> That's touchy.
<Keybuk> why?
<infinity> If you find my shitty SCSI card I have my scanner attached to, but not my root filesystem controller, I cry.
<Keybuk> meh, good point
<infinity> (In theory... I haven't had a SCSI scanner for years)
<Keybuk> and I bet you $10 that your SATA controller doesn't advertise as one
<infinity> Do they have a specific PCI class?
<Keybuk> they tend to pretend to be PCI_CLASS_STORAGE_SCSI :p
<Keybuk> or, more hilariously, PCI_CLASS_STORAGE_RAID
<infinity> How would I find this out, out of curiosity?
<Keybuk> lspci -n
<Keybuk> (use ordinary lspci first if you don't know which line is your controller)
<infinity> 0000:00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2653 (rev 03)
<Keybuk> wow, it actually claims to be an IDE controler
<Keybuk> most don't
<Keybuk> yay Intel
<makx> Keybuk: the kernel bug you mentioned is related to modular ide?
<infinity> Anyhow, my local initramfs is hacked to just not load ide-generic at all, but I happen to know I'm not the only person with this sort of controller. :)
<infinity> makx : yes.
<makx> need to look up what you did with that strange Xu legacy.
<Keybuk> infinity: right, the upstream solution is "don't load ide-generic unless you need to"; we just need to find a way of determining need
<Keybuk> makx: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/fixed-ide.patch
<Keybuk> makx: this is still the same bug we're discussing, the patch just makes it fixable
* jbailey phases into the discussion.
<jbailey> The final problem that we hit was for controllers without a sexy chipset and that don't appear on the PCI bus.
<Keybuk> jbailey: whiteholespewingtimeidedriverscansbusbutidegenericloadsandclaimsthedevicesbeforescanhascompleted
<jbailey> Near the end of the breezy cycle, Matt had me always oad ide-generic no matter what because a class of devices existed that weren't getting an IDE controller at all.
<makx> Keybuk: why am i not hit with debian's udev?
<infinity> And that's fine, but it has to happen way AFTER everything else it detected.
<Keybuk> makx: ya know, I was never entirely sure of that
<jbailey> Keybuk: Yeah, well.  I've said more than once that that I want bus scanning state to be visible from userspace.
<jbailey> Even if ther kernel's bus scans were.
<jbailey> I knwo that HW ones will always suck.
<Keybuk> yeah, the problem with just waiting for devices to appear is the "what if there aren't any on that bus?" problem
<Keybuk> oooooooh
<Keybuk> does something appear in sysfs after the scan has completed, in the ide case
<Keybuk> the scan takes place in the middle of the init
<Keybuk> we could WAIT_FOR_SYSFS that
<jbailey> Well, hmm.  You're not waiting for the scan of the IDE bus, right?
<Keybuk> we are
<jbailey> Just the PCI bus so that all the DMAable controllers are found.
<Keybuk> no, we're waiting for the IDE bus scan to complete
<Keybuk> so we don't carry on and load ide-generic while the scan is still going on
<jbailey> What does it interfere with there?  By that time, shouldn't the other controller have already allocated all the resources?
<makx> Keybuk: i saw no check of /dev/.udev/queue in your udev hooks.
<Keybuk> the problem is that if we load ide-generic, while a scan is still going on, then ide-generic can become the favourite to win the devices
<Keybuk> the ide scanning stuff doesn't hard-code the winning driver
<Keybuk> makx: that's what udevplug does
<makx> that's the part requiring > 2.6.14
<makx> ?
<jbailey> Keybuk: Wha?  That's crazy.
<jbailey> I would've thought the IDE devices would be recognised as subdevices of their controller, and not be interfered with.
<Keybuk> apparently not
<Keybuk> at least, not where ide-generic is concerned
<Keybuk> I need to sit down with the ide subsystem code, I think
<jbailey> The libata stuff isn't 2.6.15-bound is it?
<infinity> Keybuk : I think the breakage happens in my case before libata is even loaded.
<infinity> Keybuk : It goes something like "PCI scan starts, while other devices (like tg3) are being loaded, we modprobe ide-generic, then libata gets loaded and it's already lost"
<infinity> I'm not sure we actually have a race AFTER libata starts scannind for devices.  We might.  That would be scary.
<Keybuk> that shouldn't happen ... if tg3 is loaded first, then udevplug will still be blocking while ata_piix gets loaded
<Keybuk> or, in theory, both get loaded at the same time, and udevplug waits for them both to complete
<Keybuk> are you heading for bed soon, or are you still going to be up for a couple of hours?
* fabbione feels the pain of qemu
<infinity> I'm going to go watch a movie and slack for a couple of hours, then I'll be back at my computer.
<Keybuk> ok, grab me when you're up for some hot debugging action
<Keybuk> want to poke around and see what is actually happening with your controller
<infinity> Yeah, it's kinda hard to tell for sure what order events occur in, since I can't type four thousand words per minute.
<infinity> If you can script something to watch WTF is really going on behind the scenes...
<makx> Keybuk: while splitting udev out, you removed probably unintentionaly the initramfs.conf resume variable support.
<infinity> (Of course, given the delicate race conditions at play, adding any more CPU usage may just make them go away)
<infinity> Note that I actually booted successfully once, while all the other times were miserable failures.
<Keybuk> I can give you an "a;b;c" thing to run in the shell, without "quiet" so we can see which is running when
<Keybuk> where shell ~= initramfs
<infinity> That irritated me more than anything else... The debug boot that worked.
<Keybuk> makx: that block was duplicated elsewhere
<infinity> My girlfriend backed away slowly as I was cursing at my laptop for booting correctly when it bloody well wasn't supposed to.
<makx> Keybuk: oh indeed, hadn't seen that while going throught the diff.
<jbailey> infinity: Ah good.  Keep this one.
<jbailey> She understands that programmers are most dangerous in the presence of XPASS.
<Kamion> infinity: how goes the m-f-l-a stuff? if it's part-done I could take over
<infinity> Kamion : Smashingly, if I could figure out where the heck the rtlclassic theme comes from..
<Kamion> you already know more than me, then :)
<infinity> Maybe it's not required anymore...
* infinity tests this theory.
<infinity> Oh, hot diggity.  We don't need rtlclassic anymore.
<infinity> firefox does right-to-left natively.
<infinity> Man, right-to-left menus really hurt my brain.
<infinity> On second thought, this package may be too confusing for a man who's supposedly not working right now.
<Kamion> it's a flight 2 blocker, so if you can't do it feel free to send it to me (with instructions on how to build the .orig.tar.gz if that's quicker than uploading it)
<infinity> Well, the orig is the problem, really.
<infinity> Upstream renamed a mess of locales, and I'm trying to decide if I fudge it and just rename them back, or if I do it correctly, and have the packages conflict with the old ones, etc...
<infinity> But the Right Way looks very... Odd.  It's not a sane source package. :)
<infinity> Alright, you want me to fix it in 2 hours, or you want to find another sucker?
<Kamion> two hours is fine
<Kamion> you've got it in your brain already :)
<Kamion> (if you don't mind too much)
<infinity> Yeah, it's floating around up there.
<infinity> I think I'll just hack it up to be buildable and installable enough to make flight-2 happy for you, then make pitti deal with the fallout. :)
<Kamion> yeah
<infinity> Off to watch a movie first, then back to bending my brain at firefox.
<infinity> At least the lack of rtl theme dependencies is good news.
<infinity> An he_IL is a confusing locale to use a computer in.
<infinity> Worse than jp_JP, and I didn't think that was possible.
<fabbione> Kamion: in yaboot-installer/rescue.d/80...
<fabbione>         db_input critical yaboot-installer/ybinerr
<fabbione> shouldn't that one be || true ?
<Kamion> cdebconf always displays error templates so it doesn't really matter
<fabbione> ok
<infinity> Kamion : You know, the quicker fix would just be to temporarily upload a lanpack-en that doesn't depend on the firefox locale...
<Kamion> infinity: yeah, but ugh
<Kamion> I'd rather not regress if we don't have to
<Keybuk> infinity: can you, for my sanity, confirm that you're having those sata issues on 2.6.15-7 ... and not -6 ?
<infinity> Keybuk : I saw it a total of once on -6, but it may have been unrelated.  I get it every boot on -7
<infinity> (Well, every boot but that one where it worked..)
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> of course, we're looking at entirely the wrong subsystem :p
<Keybuk> real IDE drivers seem to not led modprobe complete until they've taken ownership of the drives they wanted
<infinity> What do you mean by "real IDE"?
<Keybuk> SUBSYSTEM=="ide"
<infinity> Anything not libata?
<Keybuk> as apposed to IDE-in-drag
<Keybuk> as you've got a double-whammy-wait
<Keybuk> you have to wait for the IDE subsystem to find the devices, then the SCSI subsystem to take them and export them
<infinity> As I said, though, I THINK ide-generic is loading before libata even kicks in, but it's hard to tell.
<Keybuk> yeah
<infinity> Anyhow, movie, or I'll never get back to be Kamion's bitch, and he'll hate me forever.
<Keybuk> after your movie, we'll have an initramfs play session
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-boot:Keybuk] : known: oss drivers loaded, no network plugging, alsa rules not reloaded, mtab not updated, /dev/pts not mounted, ide-generic beats sata drivers || fixed: notify-reboot, vio_type segfault, no modules loaded, hal/pcmcia rules not reloaded, nfs root fails, sata root fails, pnp devices not loaded, init stop/start, grepmap bitching, fb drivers loaded, installer "devfs" rules
<Keybuk> (diff: scsi-devfs/installer fixed -- new known: ide-generic beats sata)
<Keybuk> hmm, ok
<Keybuk> infinity: anyway, is your laptop free to do a little debugging
<infinity> It can be made free.
<infinity> Let me fire up the auxiliary laptop for IRC, and stop all the crap I'm doing on this one.
<Keybuk> the modprobe in initramfs is the same as the real one, right?
<Keybuk> it's not some Kamion busybox special?
<jbailey> It should be, yes.
<jbailey> The modprobe in busybox had issues on ppc64 so I ditched it. =)
<infinity> Okay, IRC is on the laptop of doom.
<infinity> Keybuk : Give me 5 mins for a smoke, then you have me for about 30 mins (more, if we're really getting somewhere interesting) before I pass out. :)
<infinity> Keybuk : I'm all yours.  Hurt me.
<Keybuk> ok, so reboot it WITHOUT "quiet" or "splash" and with "break=premount"
<Keybuk> and scripts/init-premount/thermal if your laptop dies, like mine does :p
<infinity> Hrm,I've only done this a dozen times today...
<Keybuk> then UDEV_LOG=info udevd --daemon
<Keybuk> this should mean you get the dmesg output and udevd log messages
<Keybuk> so you can get a good idea of when things actually happen, relative to each other
<Keybuk> then do:
<Keybuk> udevplug -Bpci -Iclass=0x0[12] *; echo WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Keybuk> or something
<Keybuk> so in the middle of that log output, there'll be a great big scream, so you can get a rough idea of what finishes first
<infinity> Hrm.  I get my scream at the end.
<infinity> This wasn't what I was expecting.
<infinity> You?
<Keybuk> nope, me neither
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> so that's kinda interesting
<Keybuk> now, can you cat /proc/modules
<Keybuk> in particular, the ones at the top
<infinity> sd_mod, ata_piix, ahci, libata, scsi_mod, generic, ide_core
<Keybuk> right, unless I'm going mad, none of those is a plain-old-IDE driver?
<Keybuk> now, do you have a /dev/sda* ?
<infinity> Yeah, I have /dev/sda*
<Keybuk> what happens if you modprobe ide-generic now?
<infinity> The good ol' I/O resource not free messages.  ie: nothing bad.
<Keybuk> and you don't end up with /dev/hda ?
<infinity> This is whaty I epxect from running things in this order.
<infinity> No /dev/hda, right.
<Keybuk> right,
<infinity> I never have BOTH, only one or the other.
<Keybuk> now, let's try that again (from a fresh reboot), but instead make a two-line shell-script that contains those two lines
<Keybuk> beware the fact you don't have ^D
<Keybuk> so echo '#!/bin/sh' > test.sh; echo 'udevplug -Bpci -Iclass=0x0101*' >> test.sh; echo WOOOO >> test.sh
<infinity> I also have shit for scrollback, which sucks.
<Keybuk> yeah, is more just whether it's an "at the end, or in the middle" thing
<Keybuk> (uh, echo echo WOOO, clearly :p)
<infinity> Alrighty.
<infinity> Right. Two things of note.
<infinity> 1) I forgot the UDEV_LOG. :)
<infinity> 2) The script never returned.
<infinity> Thanks, busybox.
<Keybuk> heh
<infinity> Never did echo either, so I think this is some kinda special going on here.
<Keybuk> did you forget to run udevd all together?
<infinity> Oh, right.  I ran into that a few hours ago when debugging this.
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> udevplug will be sitting there waiting for udevd to start :p
<infinity> Why does udevplug block indefinitely with no udevd running? :)
<Keybuk> because that's what it's designed to do
<Keybuk> not exit until the events you plugged have actually been handlecd
<Keybuk> if that means waiting for udevd to start, that's what it means <g>
<Keybuk> it actually exits after about 3 minutes anyway
<infinity> Seems a bit obtuse. :)
<Keybuk> *shrug*
<Keybuk> udevd is always running
<Keybuk> the alternative would be some evil, unreliable, "check udevd is running" check
<Kamion> SCORE, got gfxboot to work
<jbailey> alarm(10); echo "WTF are you doing that udev is taking so long?"
<Keybuk> jbailey: pretty much, except it's alarm(180)
<Keybuk> 10s is less time than my sound card driver takes to load <g>
<Kamion> though judging from the way I just had to adjust nearly every setting on my monitor to make it look decent, it's using a video mode my monitor has never heard of before
<jbailey> Ugh, really?
<infinity> Keybuk : Okay, same result when run as a shell script.
<Keybuk> meh
<Keybuk> removing the ide-generic call fixes it every time, right?
<infinity> Yup.
<Keybuk> fair enough, I'll just assume what's really happening then :(
<infinity> As does a massive sleep before the ide-generic call (for obviousl reasons)
<Keybuk> right
<infinity> Is it possible udevd behaves differently (other than the syslog output) when UDEV_LOG is set to info?
<infinity> Anyhow, let me try this again, with the modprobe in there.
<infinity> And see where it happens.
<Keybuk> yeah, it goes slower
<Keybuk> mayyybe try without that, and just with dmesg
<infinity> No dmesg in initramfs.  I suppose I should copy it over.
<infinity> Anyhow, running 'udevplug blah blah' followed by 'modprobe ide-generic' (basically what init-premount/udev does) didn't break with udevd running with info-level logging.
<infinity> This is a rather fragile race, if it's a race at all.  Or we've completely mis-diagnosed it.
<Keybuk> and what about without info-level logging?
<Keybuk> so far this _feels_ like a race ... it's of the "hides when you try and debug it" variety
<infinity> I'm booting so I can add dmesg to my initramfs. :)
<Keybuk> Fly On The Wall Bug
<Keybuk> changes when you point the debugger at it
<Keybuk> heh, why?  just boot without quiet, then you get dmesg spat all over the console
<Keybuk> "xg" ?
<Keybuk> what happened to pitti server 2005 ?
<pitti_xg> Keybuk: I'm trying xchat-gnome :)
<infinity> Yeah, but no backscroll in said dmesg.
<infinity> Meh.
<infinity> Remind me to add that DEBUG flag next week.
<pitti_xg> heh
<infinity> I'm taking suggestions on what we want copied in there as of now. :)
<Keybuk> lsmod, dmesg, udevmonitor, lspci, lsusb
<Keybuk> syslog?
<Keybuk> less, vi
<infinity> nvi, or nano?
<infinity> Or I could upload ae to universe and impose my own view of the world on you.
<Keybuk> some kind of stty stuff to make ^C and ^D work
<infinity> Muahaha.
<Keybuk> nvi, it's a sysadmin area
<infinity> Hrm, some echoing would have been smart there.
<infinity> I broke it successfully, though.
* infinity reboots one more time.
<infinity> I hope the echoing doesn't slow it down enough to unbreak it.
<Keybuk> that would be a bitch -- echo being slower than modprobe <g>
<Kamion> hey, udevmonitor's only 6K
<Kamion> would that be useful in the installer?
<Kamion> I tend to think so ...
<infinity> Damnit.  echo made it work.
<infinity> That SCREAMS race now.
<infinity> The only difference between the broken script and working script was an echo statement between the udevplug and the modprobe.
<Keybuk> Kamion: you can have it in there if you want
<Keybuk> infinity: yup, almost certainly a race then
<Keybuk> well, that's nice to know
<Keybuk> btw, if you omit the udevplug call, do you get the same behaviour ? :p
<infinity> If I just modprobe ide-generic?
<Keybuk> yup
<Keybuk> just to make reallly sure that's the culprit here
<infinity> Yeah, ide-generic does what one would expect, give me geenric IDE drives.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> now what if you do this
<Keybuk> udevd --daemon
<Keybuk> modprobe ata_piix
<Keybuk> modprobe ide-generic
<infinity> D'oh, I just rebooted.
* infinity reboots again.
<infinity> I think 4:20am may be past my bedtime.
<infinity> modprobe ata_piix ; modprobe ide-generic was so close to racing, it's no funny.
<infinity> If my shell were faster, maybe it would have broken.
<infinity> (the ide-generic output in dmesg was interlaced with the ata_piix output, but just late enough that ata_piix seemed to claim the driver first...)
<infinity> s/driver/drive/
<Keybuk> heh, it's meeting time in 8 hours :p
<Kamion> Keybuk: udevmonitor in udev-udeb> yes please
<infinity> Okay, rebooting the laptop to normal land and going to try to sleep before the meeting.
<Keybuk> right, so it definitely is a race then
<infinity> Certainly smells like one.
* Kamion kicks hotplug out of base, at least
<Kamion> (I know you want it removed, but I don't want to be the one pressing that button :-))
<Keybuk> why is it still in the archive?
<Keybuk> elmo: WHY? WHY? WHY?
<Keybuk> uh, -ENOELMO
<Keybuk> Kamion: would you like udevinfo and udevtest in there too?
<Kamion> Keybuk: udevinfo probably yes, udevtest seems a bit more nebulous given the size
<Keybuk> right, I don't tend to use udevtest much -- it's often easier just to punt it through udevd again and see what happens :)
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-13
<jbailey> Joy, klibc segfaults from the shell but not from gdb
<lifeless> funkay
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-boot:Keybuk] : known: oss drivers loaded, no network plugging, alsa rules not reloaded, mtab not updated, /dev/pts not mounted || fixed: notify-reboot, vio_type segfault, no modules loaded, hal/pcmcia rules not reloaded, nfs root fails, sata root fails, pnp devices not loaded, init stop/start, grepmap bitching, fb drivers loaded, installer "devfs" rules, ide-generic beats sata drivers
<jbailey> I don't mind debugging by printf, but this segfault is in the exit code, and it's already closed stdout.
<jbailey> And when I strace, the bug doesn't show up either.
<jbailey> Woot to looking at exit codes.
<jbailey> Oooo..  Maybe process attach will work.
<jbailey> Cool.  attach does work.
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: I never had a T42.  I've had a T21, but that's years ago.
<Keybuk> ahh
<Keybuk> it's hard to keep track of them all
<Keybuk> how was your holiday?
<Mithrandir> nice, walked around a lot.
<Mithrandir> you have weird beer in the UK.  Not bad, but a bit weird.
<Mithrandir> I prefer it a bit more bubbly.
<Keybuk> you aren't going to get any disagreement from me, I've never been a fan of UK beer
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: is there any way I can detect if a drive is a CD/DVD drive in the initramfs?
<jbailey> Mithrandir: /proc/ide/hda/media
<Keybuk> what jbailey said
<Mithrandir> and for SATA/SCSI drives?
<jbailey> There's a type in sysfs.
<jbailey> I don't remember that one off hand, since I got it right the first time.
<jbailey> !@#$ing IDE.
<Mithrandir> hmm, I could just look for the first removable block device and try mounting that, then continue.
<jbailey> Use fstype on each device.
<jbailey> It's be an iso-9660 won't it?
<jbailey> That way you don't have any filesystem scans on devices that aren't the right one.
<Mithrandir> fstype doesn't do iso9660, but that's easy enough to fix.
<jbailey> Mithrandir: If you feed the patch to me, I'm working on a klibc update anyway.
<Mithrandir> I'll do a byhand drive-by of the mountroot stuff in initramfs first, but sure, you'll have it.
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-14
<Nafallo> nafallo@darkelf:~ $ ls -l /dev/hdc
<Nafallo> brw-r----- 1 root floppy 22, 0 2005-12-08 23:55 /dev/hdc
<Nafallo> what have someone done now? :-)
<jbailey> Nafallo: I take it you don't have an IDE floppy drive? =)
<Nafallo> right :-)
<Nafallo> group cdrom with rw access would be better :-)
<jbailey> Hmm, I see the same thing here.
* Nafallo changed manually ;-)
<Nafallo> a bug then. would udev be a sane package guess? (should I file one or is it topic?)
<jbailey> udev is the right place for this, yes.
<jbailey> Probably best to file a bug.
<jbailey> I'll try and poke Scott about it tomorrow, too.
<Nafallo> yea. I hoped he was still alive now ;-)
<Nafallo> Malone #5558 :-)
<mdz> I think Keybuk fixed that already
<Nafallo> I'm fully up-to-date and rebooted when I couldn't burn :-)
<Nafallo> I don't have to run update-initramfs manually, right?
<mdz> correct
<Nafallo> well, I could reboot just for kicks :-)
<Nafallo> brb
<Nafallo> brw-r----- 1 root floppy 22, 0 2005-12-09 01:36 /dev/hdc
<Nafallo> not fixed for me atleast.
<jbailey> infinity: Awake?
<infinity> jbailey : Was living in constant reboot-and-debug hell.  Around now.
<Lewix> hi
<Lewix> <Lewix> I have a laptop , toshiba M40/M45 serie and  I've downloaded the iso dvd of ubuntu. when I boot and type enter there's things that loads up then my screen goes black. as well with the dvd screen as with the install. I tried linux vga=771 with the live dvd because i want to be sure that it works before installing and I all seem to work till I got a erro message about xserver
<infinity> This belongs in #ubuntu.
<Lewix> they ignore me, abd I've been asking that for 3days
<infinity> Right, well, if you can run the live system with vga=771, why not do the same with the installer?
<infinity> There's plenty of help in the help screens on boot about how you can boot the CD differently.
<Lewix> well I can boot like that with the installer but I prefer to test if the live cd works completly first and it doesnt
<infinity> If X autodetection is going wrong for you, then you're even further offtopic for this channel than you already were. :P
<infinity> (And you should probably file a bug, especially if you can't get help from #ubuntu, or the ubuntu-users mailing list)
<Lewix> well thanks anyway
<jbailey> Keybuk: g'm =)
<Keybuk> hey
<jbailey> Keybuk: Are you able to reproduce Malone #5558?  If not, I can.
<Keybuk> hmm, learning guitar and typing is an odd combination
<jbailey> I do that during medium length compiles. =)
<Keybuk> jbailey: what version of udev?
<jbailey>  077-0ubuntu3
<Keybuk> what's the output of /lib/udev/cdrom_id --export /dev/hdc
<jbailey> Mm, I see there is a new udev in the upgrade list today.
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$ /lib/udev/cdrom_id --export /dev/hdc
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$ sudo /lib/udev/cdrom_id --export /dev/hdc
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> you won't get a /dev/cdrom link for that either then
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$ ls -al /dev/cdrom
<jbailey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2005-12-08 08:42 /dev/cdrom -> hda
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> Duh
<jbailey> Lemme use hda instead. =)
<Keybuk> <g>
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$ /lib/udev/cdrom_id --export /dev/hda
<jbailey> ID_CDROM=1
<jbailey> ID_CDROM_CD_R=1
<jbailey> ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1
<jbailey> ID_CDROM_DVD=1
<jbailey> ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1
<Keybuk> want some coffee?
<jbailey> ID_CDROM_RAM=1
<jbailey> Sometimes it's tempting to take it up again. =)
<Keybuk> is it sad that I lingered over a big book of musical songs and lyrics just for udev release names? :p
<jbailey> Only a little.  I've been known to spend long enough picking the right Oscar Wilde (initramfs-tools) or Bertrand Russell (glibc) quotes that I felt guilty and made up the time =)
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$ ls -al /dev/cdrom
<jbailey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2005-12-09 07:23 /dev/cdrom -> hda
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$ ls -al /dev/hda
<jbailey> brw-r----- 1 root floppy 3, 0 2005-12-09 07:22 /dev/hda
<jbailey> Keybuk: This is with 077-0ubuntu4
<Keybuk> udevinfo -a -p /block/hda
<Keybuk> /lib/udev/cdrom_id --export /dev/hda
<Keybuk> ...
<Keybuk> then remove the strange "0" in the 40-permissions.rules (the line that runs cdrom_id), and udevplug /block/hda :p
<Keybuk> KERNEL=="hd[a-z] |pcd[0-9] *0, \
<jbailey> Do you want that udevinfo pasted here, or shall I skip to step 3?
<jbailey> =)
<Keybuk>                           ^ that should not be there
<Keybuk> just skip it :p
<jbailey> $ ls -al /dev/hda
<jbailey> brw-r----- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 2005-12-09 07:22 /dev/hda
<jbailey> Much better. =)
<jbailey> Weel
<jbailey> Almost good.
<jbailey> =)
<jbailey> Needs to be a MODE="0660" there?
<jbailey> ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",                    GROUP="cdrom", MODE="0660"
<Keybuk> yup
<jbailey> I suspect its friends underneath want the same love.
<Keybuk> the SCSI one will do
<Keybuk> the pktcdvd won't, because those aren't removable anyway
<Keybuk> (it's getting the 0640 from the first rule for all removables)
<jbailey> Mmm, I was more thinking:
<jbailey> KERNEL=="ht[0-9] *",                     GROUP="tape"
<jbailey> KERNEL=="nht[0-9] *",                    GROUP="tape"
<jbailey> Probably need MODEs set on them as well.
<Keybuk> tapes should be 0640 aiui
<Keybuk> you only need +r to mount it
<jbailey> Oh.
<Keybuk> the +w lets you do things like eject and format them
<jbailey> Are you thinking for restores as a user, writes as root?
<Keybuk> at least, that's how it was explained to me
<jbailey> Feh, we need capabilities.
<Keybuk> no, the /dev permissions don't correspond to the mount-point permissions
<jbailey> Oh, I see.
<jbailey> That makes sense then.
<Keybuk> the +w means you can send raw commands to the device
<Keybuk> you can write to it even if the device is +r :p
<jbailey> I guess that makes sense, or all users would have to be in the disk group to deal with a mounted filesystem. =)
<Keybuk> yes
<jbailey> 'k
<Keybuk> they need +w on cd-roms to eject the buggers
<Keybuk> as the eject command is a write-perm ioctl
<Keybuk> Kamion: can we drop pcmcia-cs yet?
* makx needs help to compile klibc against linux-kernel-headers
<makx> "ln -s /usr/include/linux linux/include" is not suprisingly not enough, it goes then down to /usr/include/sys, /usr/include/features.h, /usr/include/gnu,..
<makx> and then you get nice redefinitions.. :-P
<Mithrandir> uhm, don't.
<Kamion> Keybuk: no
<makx> even before it wants an /usr/include/asm
<Keybuk> Kamion: what's still holding on to it?
<jbailey> makx: I think we currently copy the files in place, dono't we?
<Kamion> Keybuk: still haven't done all the config migration
<Keybuk> ah, right
<makx>  mkdir -p linux/include;
<makx> for x in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-1/include/*; do
<makx> ln -s $$x linux/include;
<makx> done
<Kamion> Keybuk: and in any case I'm sort of inclined to keep it in main for one release anyway to make absolutely sure that migration works (the plan AFAIK is to make pcmcia-cs depend on pcmciautils)
<makx> or whatever your fine linus-headers are.
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> Maybe this weekend I'll get a current lkh into shape for klibc.
<Keybuk> Kamion: k, I'll have a rumage through its init script then ... it's taking ~3s here then bitching that PCMCIA WILL NOT WORK!
<makx> jbailey: that would be extremly cool.
<Kamion> Keybuk: what version?
<Keybuk> 2ubuntu2
<Kamion> bizarre, it's supposed to exit early
<Kamion> sure you don't have an old init script due to conffile fun?
<Keybuk> maybe, will look into it
<Kamion> the start case should begin with:
<Kamion>         if ! supported_kernel; then
<Kamion>             log_failure_msg "Linux >= 2.6.13-rc1 requires pcmciautils instead of pcmcia-cs"
<Kamion>             exit 1
<Kamion>         fi
<Keybuk> yeah I get that
<Keybuk> it's just taking ~3s to get there
<Keybuk> which for a "dead script" seems somewhat unfair
<Keybuk> I think it's the sourcing of all the configuration that's taking the time
<Kamion> oh it'll be calling laptop-detect
<Keybuk> right, I might just put that kernel test right at the top and exit 0 without that silly error
<Kamion> no, how about you try moving the laptop-detect call into start)
<Keybuk> which is causing people to wail that their pcmcia cards aren't working
<Keybuk> when they're not even trying
<Kamion> hmm, well, I suppose the kernel test should happen for stop) anyway
<Kamion> ok, I'll move it now
<Keybuk> k
<Kamion> I'm not so sure about removing the error
<Kamion> I take your point, but it would suck for the script to do nothing without telling you why
<Keybuk> I am
<Keybuk> boot-time is not a place to put errors and warnings
<Keybuk> unless something has actually gone wrong
<Kamion> /etc/init.d/pcmcia start is something that people often call other than at boot time though
<Kamion> or at least used to
<Kamion> how about I make the message less scary and exit 0
<Kamion> I really don't want it to say nothing at all
<Keybuk> we shouldn't have a message there at all
<Kamion> it should say something if you call it by hand
<Keybuk> sure, that I can agree with
<Kamion> can we make it not say something in usplash?
<Keybuk> there's a tty trick in one of the other init scripts to do that, I think
<Kamion> do you happen to know which one? can't find it here
<Kamion> I could just pidof usplash ...
<Kamion> kinda sucks though
<infinity> I have hideous logic in /etc/init.d/console-screen.sh to determine if we're being run from init.
<jbailey> If parent pid is 1?
<infinity>         if [ -n "$previous" ]  && [ -n "$runlevel" ]  || [ "$runlevel" = "S" ] ; then
<infinity>           # We're being run from within init
<Keybuk> jbailey: parent of init scripts is rc
<infinity> If parent 1 is too simple.  And I was half asleep when doing this a week before release.
<jbailey> Keybuk: Ah, right.
<Keybuk> in fact, probably
<Keybuk> init
<Keybuk>   sh (rc)
<Nafallo> Keybuk: hi! want to squash Malone 5558 with me? :-)
<Nafallo> Keybuk: are those commands you wanted me to run from inside the initramfs or from the booted system? :-)
<jbailey> Nafallo: Keybuk and I got 5558 this morning.
<jbailey> I don't know if he's uploaded a new udev or not to fix it, though.
<Nafallo> ah, kewl :-)
<Nafallo> someone should update that bug then ;-)
<jbailey> Nafallo_away: Done. =)
<Keybuk> not yet, I tend to save up minor annoyances like that for when I notice the really big "Dude, Where's My Root Filesystem" kind of bugs
<jbailey> I think this removes the ability to burn CDs and such.
<Keybuk> yeah, but it's a) comparitively minor
<Keybuk> and b) involves me finding yet more musical lyrics
<Keybuk> <g>
<Keybuk> if nothing major has come up by monday, I'll do it then
<Keybuk> I think 078 is coming out over the weekend anyway
<Nafallo> :-)
<jbailey> Keybuk: Those are lyrics from musicals, right?
<infinity> I almost spit all over my keyboard when I read the Buffy Musical quote.
<infinity> Not sure I want to admit to being enough of a nerd to have recognized it, but there you go.
<jbailey> I'm only halfway through the second season.
<makx> hmm jbailey could you look at the last message of #337033
<makx> im not famaliar with the ppc64 error messages for ramdisks
<makx> "RAMDISK: incomplete write (-28 != 32768) 8388608"
<jbailey> makx: It means the kernel isn't willing to take a ramdisk of that size.
<jbailey> makx: Try rebooting and adding "ramdisk_size=10240" to the command line.
<jbailey> Why is the initrd > 8megs?
<jbailey> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7266697 2005-12-09 07:14 /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-7-powerpc64-smp
<jbailey> On my ppc64 here.
<makx> -rw------- 1 root root 4965455 2005-12-09 17:32 initrd.img-2.6.14-2-powerpc64
<makx> according to bug reporter
<makx> does he need to throw "lilo" or something similar for reboot?
<makx> s/for/before/
<jbailey> Could be.
<makx> ok thanks told him.
<jbailey> Keybuk: http://lwn.net/Articles/162779/ - Is this creppy idea the right way to eventually support USB for LTSP folks?
<fabbione> USB over IS?
<fabbione> I
<fabbione> argh
<fabbione> IP
<fabbione> i already saw that a while ago.. LTSP guys were talking about it at UDU
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-15
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<Tux> hello
<Tux> is it possible to dual boot ubuntu with Mac Os X
<Tux> ?
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-16
<imrabti_> can anyone know how can i desactivate my CD ROM Reader
<imrabti_> Please
<imrabti_> Please I want some help
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-17
<fabbione> hey Keybuk
<fabbione> Keybuk: i got a regression in dapper... not sure if it's udev...
<fabbione> midi* devices are created in /dev/
<fabbione> they really should be in /dev/snd/
<Keybuk> k, which midi devices?  snd or oss?  what names?
<fabbione> snd
<fabbione> names are midi*
<fabbione> basically all midi devices on my tivo are in /dev
<fabbione> if you need the details i need a few minutes to power it on
* Keybuk inserts the extra "i" into midi
<Keybuk> ok, fixed
<fabbione> thanks
<lifeless> Keybuk: the tried and true method of 'wait a week, update, reboot' fixed my udev glitch. Thanks
<Keybuk> cool
<Keybuk> jbailey: yeah, they're all from musicals
<Keybuk> can you name them all though? :p
<jbailey> Keybuk: No.  I have to admit that my musical tastes tends to extend to top broadway only, and then only from the last 20 years. =)
<Keybuk> they're all pretty big musicals, iirc
<Keybuk> well, other than the first one <g>
<Keybuk> Buffy/Once More With Feeling - What can't we face?
<Keybuk> Oliver - Got to pick a pocket or two
<Keybuk> Closer to Heaven - My Night
<jbailey> I'm only halfway throught season 2 of buffy. =)
<infinity> Once More is season 6.
<Keybuk> Rocky Horror Show - Charles Atlas Song
<jbailey> I missed Oliver, but do plan to see i.
<jbailey> The RHPS I recognised.
<infinity> It's also the episode that seems to get many people hooked. :)
<jbailey> infinity: My wife keeps hoping I'll get hooked.
<Keybuk> Fame - Hard Work
<jbailey> infinity: I keep pointing out that they can't act. =)
<infinity> jbailey : That's not important.
<Keybuk> The Producers - Spring Time for Hitler
<jbailey> infinity: Funny, that's her answer. =)
<infinity> jbailey : Given that the entire series is a self-referrential spoof, it doesn't need to have acting.
<Keybuk> Little Shop Of Horrors - Grow For Me
<Keybuk> Chess - One Night In Bangkok
<Keybuk> I think that's the list so far :p
<infinity> jbailey : In fact, it gets worse (well, sillier) as time goes on, but that just seems to make it better.
<jbailey> infinity: Right, and I'm actually starting to enjoy it.
<infinity> Sadly, I can't get Zofia hooked.  She's resistant.
<Keybuk> Joss Whedon is a modern-day god
<infinity> I took a sneaky approach and got her hooked on Firefly instead.
<Keybuk> accept it, sit back, and enjoy the fun
<jbailey> I just saw the last half of the to be cont'd one in Season 2 where they try to make Spike's girl less insane.
<infinity> Then said "hey, this is EXACTLY the same as Buffy.. Same jokes, same everything... You shoud really try Buffy"
<infinity> So far, she hasn't bitten.
<jbailey> I've been wondering if those were the first SM scenes on primetime television.
<infinity> Oh well, I guess "I got hooked on Buffy 'cause I watched it with the teenage daughter of my ex-girlfriend" is never a good way to get one's current girlfriend interested.
<jbailey> I think it depends on how long ago the ex was.
<jbailey> Since it's been 11 years since mine, Angie just isn't threatened anymore. =)
<infinity> This one's long enough ago, but people can be.. Twitchy.
<infinity> I'll wait until we're a good 10 years in before I say "Hey, you do that swirly tihng with your tongue JUST LIKE ANNA USED TO."
<jbailey> Right.  It's clearly been too long since I've seen you.
<infinity> And with that, I realise I shouldn't be drinking and typing, and I should perhaps just go to bed.
<jbailey> I keep forgetting that your online tact matches your in person tact ;)
<infinity> Tact?
<infinity> What's.... Tact?
<infinity> That's kinda the opposite of "saying what I mean, when I mean it, especially when I think you need to hear it", right?
<jbailey> The first one is important.  The second one is harder.  The third one is usually when you need a walk around the block first.
* infinity grins.
<Keybuk> heh, I got accused of not having any tact over the weekend
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: any idea how to emulate what run-init is doing, using a shellscript?
<Mithrandir> I can
<Keybuk> we were in a club in manchester and had taken some whingy young queens with us, and one of them was moaning why he hadn't received any "shag tag" messages yet?  And I replied immediately with just "Because you're ugly?"
<Mithrandir> argh
<zul> hey
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: no, never looked what that does
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: hmkay.
<jbailey> infinity: Next initramfs-tools upload, please consider sucking in all of Max's manpages.
<jbailey> infinity: It seems to be currently most of the diff.
<infinity> Yup.
<infinity> I'm going to pull in a fair chunk of his diff on my next upload.
<infinity> And do the DEBUG thing.
<infinity> And discover the 36 hour day, too.
<infinity> YAY.
<jbailey> infinity: Consider polyphasic sleeping.
<jbailey> infinity: And then do something else with the spare time other than work. =)
<infinity> "spare time"?
<infinity> I have about as much of that as I have tact.
<infinity> The two may relate.
<jbailey> True. =)
<jbailey> squicky dreams, infinity.
<infinity> May all your felching involve bendy straws.
<makx> infinity cool
<makx> big noise in our diff is the quoting of variables done by jonas
<makx> i've not been consequent on this since 0.32
<Mithrandir> infinity: also, please remove the "exit 1" when detecting circular dependencies with a panic.
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: why does init-premount/udev source initramfs.conf?
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: it means overriding boot= on the boot loader command line won't work correctly.
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: any chance of having /usr/bin/udevinfo and /lib/udev/cdrom_id in the initramfs?  (Needed for casper)
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: also, making boot=casper an alternative for boot=local in ./scripts/init-premount/udev would make me happy.
<Mithrandir> hmm, so, no response.  Would anybody be inconvenienced if I uploaded an udev with those changes?
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: because init doesn't export BOOT
<Keybuk> if casper needs things in the initramfs, it should copy them itself with its own hook
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: then it should use the same logic as init, not just source a file.
<Mithrandir> uhm, even files which aren't part of the casper package?  That'll break if something else copies them too.
<Keybuk> actually, init should export that variable :)
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: Depends
<Keybuk> it won't break, the copy of the file will be the same
<Mithrandir> ok, then it's fine.
<Keybuk> I'll fix udev and initramfs-tools so that variable is exported rather than sourced
<Keybuk> I think I only went with the source to avoid changing two packages at once
<Keybuk> and didn't notice the boot= bit
<Mithrandir> ook
<Mithrandir> could you make boot=casper as an alternative for boot=local in udev as well?
<Keybuk> sure
<Mithrandir> thanks.
<Keybuk> so, here's the $10,000,000 question
<Keybuk> the bits you're using udev helpers for
<Keybuk> do those really belong in the udev initramfs script?
<Keybuk> ie. are you just getting a root filesystem mounted?
<Mithrandir> yes, I am, but I don't think it's a usecase that udev itself should necessarily support.
<Mithrandir> it's mount a cdrom and mount an cloop image off there.
<Mithrandir> see http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/bzr/casper/simplifiedlivecd/
<Keybuk> well, if udev has to know about "casper", it should probably know about all things
<Keybuk> hmm
<Mithrandir> specifically, http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/bzr/casper/simplifiedlivecd/debian/casper.initramfs
<Keybuk> don't use "modprobe -q cloop", use "modprobe -Qb cloop"
<Mithrandir> I don't think that makes sense to make part of udev, even if written a bit more generaliised.
<Keybuk> don't use the while/sleep combo, use "udevplug -W"
<Mithrandir> I just copied this off the previous casper stuff, but will do
<Keybuk> same for the unionfs modprobe
<Keybuk> ok, I take your point ... everything in this script is basically "mounting" the filesystem
<Keybuk> I'll add casper to the udev script as a copy of local
<Mithrandir> it's similar to scripts/nfs and scripts/local
<Keybuk> *nods*
<Mithrandir> so since udev knows about those, I think it should know about casper as well.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> agree
<Mithrandir> coolie
<Keybuk> I like your CD-ROM hunt
<Keybuk> Kamion: we should use something like that in d-i rather than the devfs-reliance
<Mithrandir> I copied it off code you sketched out for me. :-P
<Keybuk> oh, right, yeah :P
<Mithrandir> isn't it just modprobe -Q rather than -qQ?
<Keybuk> -Qb
<Keybuk> -Q is -q plus even more quietness
<Keybuk> -b allows the user to blacklist whatever follows
<Mithrandir> ah
<Keybuk> (ie. it allows it to be utterly consistent)
<Mithrandir> that'll blow up, though.
<Mithrandir> but sure.
<Keybuk> so?  we assume if they do blacklist something, they had a bloody good reason
<Keybuk> it's good to be consistent about it
<Mithrandir> can I assume that /dev/cloop0 will always be the name of cloop0, or do I have to query udev/sysfs for it?
<Mithrandir> reload/bzr pull
<Keybuk> you should probably query it, I guess
<Keybuk> the user could commit fantastic pedicide and rename them
<Keybuk> or I could
<BenC> Keybuk: hey, question for you in -devel
<Keybuk> BenC: not that I know of, why?
<Keybuk> ide-generic, bad
<Keybuk> ide-core, probably ok
<Mithrandir> keybuk: in which case I'd hop on the first plane to .uk and beat you with a stick. :-P
<Keybuk> indeed
<BenC> mainly because with ide.ko modular, none of the ide= hd*= kernel command line options are honored
<BenC> since it expects them as module options
<Keybuk> ah, heh
<Keybuk> I don't know of any problems with making that built-in
<Keybuk> I wish we built-in more stuff *cough* unix.ko
<BenC> why isn't unix.ko built-in anyway?
<Mithrandir> I think it's a legacy of Xu's reluctance to build anything into the kernel
<BenC> I've no problem doing it, but I don't know the reason for having it modular in the first place
<Mithrandir> he'd probably made ELF into a loadable module, if he could.
<BenC> lol, ok, unix and ide will be built-in in -8.10
<Keybuk> \o/
<BenC> modularity can only go but so far
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: what's the Right way to find an unused cloop node?
<Keybuk> sodomy non sapiens
<Keybuk> don't know much about those
<Mithrandir> heh
<crispin> Keybuk: btw, I only have about 30 mins now, tomorrow and wed I will have longer
<Keybuk> losetup or something
<Keybuk> crispin: that's ok, am ready for you now
<crispin> k, so /dev/hda doesn't exist
<Keybuk> crispin: cat /proc/modules ... and list off the first few for me
<crispin> ide_generic, ide_cd, cdrom, sata_nv, generic
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so that's screwyfic
<BenC> heh, all three port architectures already had unix.o built-in
<BenC> powerpc already had ide-core built-in
<BenC> now they all match
<Keybuk> crispin: echo $BOOT $ROOT
<crispin> /dev/sda1
<Keybuk> BOOT="" ?
<Keybuk> . conf/initramfs.conf
<crispin> yep
<Keybuk> echo $BOOT
<crispin> local
<Keybuk> cat /proc/cmdline
<crispin> root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<Kamion> BenC: you may need to tweak the d-i bits a bit when building in ide-core
<Kamion> I'll certainly have to tweak debian-installer to compensate
<Keybuk> crispin: ls scripts/init-premount
<BenC> Kamion: yeah, I'll check that
<crispin> udev thermal
<BenC> Kamion: for ide-core, just match whatever ppc is doing (it has it built-in already)
<Keybuk> crispin: ls scripts/init-top
<crispin> usplash
<Keybuk> ok ...
<Kamion> BenC: right, I can fix the d-i side easily enough, although it's not as simple as matching because the pkg-lists files for the various architectures are often quite divergent
<Keybuk> crispin: tail -2 scripts/init-premount/udev
<crispin> \t;;\nesac
<Mithrandir> Kamion: do you want me to fix the cdrom-detect similarly to what's in new-casper?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: sure, if you like
<Kamion> I was about to go and look at that
<Kamion> ah, yeah, /sys/block querying. if you could keep the current behaviour as an else so that it can be trivially merged, that would be a bonus
<Kamion> I made os-prober use /sys/block if it's there recently
<Keybuk> crispin: ok ... then I'm bloody confused what's loaded ide-cd, cdrom and ide-generic
<Kamion> (though not in preference to /dev/discs; should probably fix that)
<Keybuk> crispin: ls /sys/bus/ide
<crispin> devices drivers
<Keybuk> crispin: ls /sys/bus/ide/devices
<crispin> 1.0 1.1
<Keybuk> k...
<crispin> (btw that list of modules I attached to the bug is what I have loaded here)
<Keybuk> could you reboot, and this time remove quiet and splash from the kernel command-line and add "break=premount" to it instead
<crispin> yep, done, am at a prompt
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> scripts/init-premount/thermal
<Keybuk> (to stop laptop dying)
<crispin> this isn't a laptop ....
<Keybuk> could you now check /proc/modules and see what's there (should be not much)
<Keybuk> k, do it anyway <g>
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: that means we need /lib/udev/cdrom_id in udev-udeb too
<crispin> I have 9 modules in there, nothing hardware related, it appears to be just the fb stuff and a couple of others
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: k, can you bug me an e-mail
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: sure
<Keybuk> crispin: ok ... cat /proc/cmdline
<crispin> root=/dev/sda1 ro break=premount
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> run udevd --daemon
<BenC> Kamion result is that ide-core udeb is going away
<Keybuk> and for the next command or two, watch for anything being printed on the console
<Kamion> BenC: right, hence necessary adjustment in d-i
<Keybuk> if it talks about ide, it's bad
<crispin> ok, udevd run, nothing on console
<Keybuk> ls /sys/bus/ide/devices /sys/bus/scsi/devices /sys/bus/i2o/devices /sys/bus/usb/devices /sys/bus/ieee1394/devices
<crispin> I get 'no such file or directory' for all of them, /sys is mounted
<Keybuk> good
<Keybuk> udevplug -Cmem -Cmisc -Ctty -Cvc
<crispin> run, nothing on console
<Keybuk> k, ls /sys/block
<Keybuk> is there anything that's not ram* ?
<crispin> no, just ram0 -> ram15
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> grep 0x01 /sys/bus/pci/devices/*/class
<crispin> returned 2 files, 0000:00:09:0 -> 0x01018a and 0000:01:09.0 -> 0x018000
<Keybuk> ok....
<Keybuk> cat /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:09:0/modalias
<Keybuk> cat /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:09:0/modalias
<Keybuk> (both)
<crispin> urgh, do you need to the full output from these files ?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> exactly
<crispin> :-)
<crispin> the first is: pci:v000010DEd00000065sv0000147Bsd00001C01bc01sc01i8a
<crispin> second is: pci:v00001095d00003112sv00001095sd00003112bc01sc80i00
<Keybuk> ok, that's kinda interesting
<Keybuk> the second one is a Sil 3112 SATA controller?
<crispin> sounds about right
<Keybuk> the first one is an nVidia NFORCE IDE controller?
<crispin> I have a pci sata controller on an nforce m'board
<Keybuk> right....
<Keybuk> could you: echo blacklist ide-generic > /etc/modprobe.d/test
<crispin> the disk hangs off the sata card
<crispin> yep
<Keybuk> then udevplug -Bpci -Iclass=0x01*
<crispin> ok, lots of output on the console this time
<Keybuk> k, once done, could you cat /proc/modules
<crispin> new stuff in there is scsi_mod, libata, sata_sil, ide_core, amd74xxx, generic, sata_nv, cdrom, ide_cd
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> you have an IDE CD-ROM drive hanging off your motherboard
<Keybuk> but the drives are hanging off your SATA PCI controller?
<crispin> yep, 2 of them
<crispin> exactly
<crispin> (well, one drive off the sata pci controller)
<crispin> interestingly, in the console output was:
<crispin> ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gps (SStatus 113)
<crispin> ata1: dev 0 not supported, ignoring
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> could you check for me:
<Keybuk> ls /dev/hd*
<Keybuk> ls /dev/s*
<crispin> /dev/hdd /dev/hdc, no s* stuff
<Keybuk> k, so to recap
<Keybuk> you have a computer with an nVidia NFORCE IDE controller on the motherboard
<Keybuk> and an Sis 3112 SATA controller PCI card
<Keybuk> there's a CD-ROM hanging off the IDE controller
<Keybuk> and the hard-drive you want to boot off hanging off the SATA controller
<crispin> yes, (except I have 2 cd rom drives hanging off the m'board ide controller)
* BenC understands so far
<Keybuk> both controllers appear find under /sys with the right MODALIAS
<Keybuk> and udev loads the right modules for them both
<Keybuk> (I think)
<BenC> is nforce supported in kernel now, or is it just ide-generic?
<BenC> or are you using nforce drivers from nvidia?
<crispin> the sata_nv seems an odd thing to load, the m'board isn't sata
<Keybuk> well, he has a sata_nv module -- I assume that's the real thing?
<Keybuk> what's amd74xxx ?
<BenC> so what's the issue?
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> BenC: his hard-drive doesn't appear
<crispin> I've no idea, I'm just using the stock ubuntu kernels, nothing changed in them at all
<Keybuk> no uevent fromt he kernel for it, looks like the kernel never detects it
<Keybuk> (on the sata_sil bus)
<Keybuk> crispin: hmm, we don't ship either sata_nv or amd74xxx
<Keybuk> are you SURE you've not got some nvidia binary drivers in there?
<BenC> we do ship sata_nv
<BenC> is this breezy or dapper?
<crispin> I do that the restricted modules package installed
<Keybuk> oh, sorry, I can see it now
<crispin> BenC: daper
<BenC> 2.6.15 kernel?
<crispin> yep
<BenC> sata_nv is in there I know
<crispin> BenC: btw this is bug 20807, it has my lspci and other stuff in there
<BenC> amd74xx is too
<Keybuk> modinfo on sata_nv has
<Keybuk> alias: pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc01sc01i*
<Keybuk> so it will be loaded for all nVidia storage controllers
<BenC> and sata_nv should support ATAPI, so it's doing the right thing to support the cdrom's
<BenC> ok, so sata_sil is the problem?
<Keybuk> yeah, it looks like it's doing the right things
<Keybuk> either sata_sil is the problem, or the combination of both is an unhappy one
<crispin> hmm, guys, I need to leave now, I'll be back for longer tomorrow
<Keybuk> ok, I'm around most of the day tomorrow
<BenC> it sees the disk
<BenC> ok
<crispin> well, it will be roughly the same time, I am at work till about 6pm GMT
<BenC> dmesg shows the disk Keybuk
<BenC> sda 160Gigs
<BenC> [4294678.458000]  Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<Keybuk> BenC: where did you get the dmesg?
<BenC> wait, that's breezy dmesg :/
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> breezy!
<Keybuk> crispin ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gps (SStatus 113)
<Keybuk> crispin ata1: dev 0 not supported, ignoring
<Keybuk> didn't know whether that could be relevant or not
<BenC> sounds like it
<Keybuk> tomorrow I'll get him to try only loading one of the two drivers, and see what happens then
<Keybuk> that'd at least rule out interaction
<Keybuk> could be simply that the sata_sil is busted on current kernel
<BenC> the only case where the dmesg would look like this is if dev->id is not an ata device
<BenC> which is a bitmask check
<BenC> this is all ata core stuff
<BenC> the message isn't from sata_sil, but I guess it's possible that it is not giving libata the right info
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> interesting
<Keybuk> could be, yeah
<Keybuk> or that sata_nv has stamped all over it
<BenC> [libata sata_sil]  fix merge related issues
<BenC> wow, this is a complicated merge
<BenC> for git, not for me
<Keybuk> hehe
<Mithrandir> generating the bootcharts takes forever on the live cd..
<BenC> the ata updates will be in -8.10
<BenC> Keybuk: I replied to his bug report to test -8.10 when it's built
<Keybuk> k
#ubuntu-boot 2005-12-18
<zul> heylo
<BenC> does udev load ide modules in initramfs, or is it something else?
<Keybuk> Kamion: I'm going to assume you'd like me to hold off the s-b uploads until Flight 2 is out? :p
<Kamion> s-b?
<Keybuk> streamlined-boot
<Keybuk> largely moving around stuff in rcS to put things back into the right order
<Kamion> ah - yes please, hold off
<Keybuk> *nods* that was my plan, just wanted to check you weren't "damn it all, put it in!" :p
<Keybuk> I'll start working on getting networking to come up automatically now ;)
<Nafallo> wfm :-P
<Nafallo> but then I have network-manager installed ;-)
<BenC> anyone had a chance to build the cd with -8.10 kernels yet?
<Kamion> yes, already done
<BenC> working well?
<Kamion> install CDs only; live CDs need to switch to simplifiedlivecd or something else as yet undetermined, in progress
<BenC> ah, the livecd is what I was wondering about, with the cloop change
<Kamion> oh, yes, it does get past the previous failure and the cloop appears uncorrupt now
<Kamion> on i386, anyhow
<BenC> excellent
<BenC> any other issues that I need to be aware of?
<BenC> before I start pulling in upstream changes for next kernel, I want to make sure I don't need to push out a quick -8.11 :)
<Kamion> install CD's doing fine so far, up to the partitioner
<Kamion> will let you know
<BenC> ok, thanks
<Kamion> nothing else I've heard of yet
<Kamion> BenC: new live CD spews a bunch of warnings (it's using unionfs too, which seems a bit flaky)
<Kamion> but it does manage to boot
<BenC> unionfs was slightly broken for us in breezy, but mdz wanted it brought back for dapper
<BenC> wait, I might be thinking of another fs
<BenC> anyway, glad to hear it boots!
<BenC> if you can get a ppc64 livecd made, I'll test it :)
<Kamion> on its way, will be a little while yet
<crispin> Keybuk, BenC, when I get home should I first try the new kernel, or is there more debugging you want me to do in the old one ?
<BenC> crispin: new kernel, I am almost sure it will fix your problem
<crispin> BenC: cool, thanks :-)
<Mithrandir> yeah, unionfs oops a bit too much, but works-ish.
<fabbione> unionfs should die hard
<Mithrandir> it's a lot prettier as a solution for the live cd than devmapper is.
<jbailey> fabbione: We're going to paint "unionfs" and "xen" on your ceiling above your bed, so it's the first thing you think about in the morning.. ;)
<Mithrandir> just fix the bugs.
<fabbione> jbailey: hahahah
<fabbione> Mithrandir: i know it is... except it will OOPS on ppc
<fabbione> and kill your machine
<Mithrandir> fabbione: Just Fix The Bugs.
<Mithrandir> :-)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: no way.. the code is crap
* Nafallo can't help but laughing ;-)
<Mithrandir> fabbione: then reengineer the code.
<Mithrandir> the idea is sound
<fabbione> Mithrandir: if you like it so much you can do it :) i am sure you can and have the 31337 sk1775 for it
<Mithrandir> fabbione: WFM. :-)
* fabbione is getting ready to jump in the new kernwl
<fabbione> kernel
<crispin> Keybuk, BenC, bad news, the new kernel doesn't help
<BenC> damn, ok
<Keybuk> try booting with break=premount, then do
<Keybuk> echo ide-generic > /etc/modprobe.d/test
<Keybuk> echo sata_nv >> /etc/modprobe.d/test
<Keybuk> scripts/init-premount/udev
<Keybuk> mountroot
<Keybuk> --
<Keybuk> and see whether that works
<crispin> Keybuk: should that be with the 'blacklist' at the front like yesterday ?
<Keybuk> oh, yes
<Keybuk> please :)
<crispin> ok, it hung for a while saying "Waiting for root file system"
<crispin> and where does this mountroot script live ?
<crispin> oh, and I still get this "dev 0 not supported, ignoring" message
<Kamion> '. conf/initramfs.conf; . scripts/functions; . scripts/$BOOT' should give you the mountroot function
<crispin> Kamion: hi! and thanks
<Keybuk> how long a while?
<Kamion> hey, how goes
<crispin> Keybuk: about 15-20 seconds
<Keybuk> k..
<crispin> mountroot now says "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell"
<Keybuk> yeah, thought it would
<Keybuk> can you cat /proc/modules
<crispin> Kamion: yeah, good, we should meet for a drink sometime
<crispin> Keybuk: kde_cd / cdrom / generic / amd74xx / sata_sil / libata / scsi_mod / fbcon / tileblit / font / bitblit / softcursor / capability / commoncap
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> BenC: it definitely looks like sata_sil is bust to me
<crispin> err.. ide_cd obviously :-)
<BenC> was this working before?
<crispin> yep, breezy with same setup is perfect
<BenC> sata_sil still?
<BenC> is this a PATA drive, or SATA drive?
<Kamion> crispin: absolutely
<crispin> I believe so, the lsmod and dmesg output are in the bug
<crispin> BenC: 160Gb SATA drive hanging off the SATA pci card, and 2 cdrom drives hanging off an old-school IDE interface on the m'board
<BenC> let me get the bug number for reference again
<crispin> 20807
<crispin> Keybuk: oh, that reminds me, sorry about that comment I made on the bug, I hadn't really made my situation clear
<Keybuk> BenC: I have another user with exactly the same problem as crispin
<Keybuk> sata_sil, same error message, etc.
<crispin> I've just copied the dmesg output, and attached it to the bug
<crispin> (the output after the scripts/init-premount/udev command)
<Keybuk> right
<crispin> that was a slow and boring task :-(
<Keybuk> heh
<crispin> oh, you don't get the numbers before each line, but I'm sure you live without the :-)
<crispin> *them
<Keybuk> BenC: mehdi has the same bug as crispin
<BenC> howdy
<BenC> mehdi, crispin: what kernel flavor are you guys using?
<BenC> and can you guys build kernels, or would you rather I build something for you?
<mehdi> hi
<crispin> BenC: the -686, I can build kernels
<crispin> argh, no, this box is a -k7 machine
<BenC> I'm going to build a sata_sil.ko for you to test
<BenC> it reverts some changes that came from libata git, which basically implemented sata_silo local irq handler, as opposed to the libata generic one
<mehdi> i can build kernel if you want
<mehdi> i already have build my own 2.6.15-6-k7
<mehdi> to have a working kernel
<mehdi> because since this version the ubuntu kernel don't boot on my box
<mehdi> ok
<BenC> so -6-k7 worked for you, and -7 and -8 broke?
<BenC> MODPOST takes so long :/
<BenC> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/sata_sil.ko
<BenC> that's for 2.6.15-8.k7
<BenC> -8-k7
<BenC> replace /lib/modules/2.6.15-8-k7/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.ko with that one
<BenC> rerun depmod -a
<BenC> and reboot, let me know if it works
<BenC> oh wait
<crispin> how about the initrd ?
<BenC> before reboot, run "update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.15-8-k7"
<mehdi> ok i just replace th existant one ?
<mehdi> ok
<crispin> BenC: bingo! it boots!
<crispin> now I just need to get my network card started on boot ....
<BenC> crispin: sweet!
<BenC> echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<crispin> yeah, just done that :-)
<crispin> BenC: thanks very much for such a speedy fix
<zul> hah hah..BenC broke it...;)
<BenC> no problem
<crispin> heh :-)
<BenC> zul: nah, jgarzik broke it, but I can't tell him that because I merged code that wasn't meant for wide spread use :)
<crispin> now to see whether the clock runs fast, and whether I can unmount my Nokia 770 without errors :-)
<mehdi_> i'am back
<BenC> medhi: work I assume?
<crispin> BenC: at least you now know the code you merged doesn't work in all cases :-)
<mehdi_> no can you give me the path where i must copy le modules ?
<BenC> you have to install linux-image-2.6.15-8-k7 first
<zul> BenC: hehe
<BenC> then copy it to /lib/modules/2.6.15-8-k7/kernel/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.ko
<BenC> and run "update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.15-8-k7"
<mehdi_> it work
<BenC> excellent, thank you both for testing
<BenC> next kernel will have this code, so you are safe to upgrade
<mehdi_> ok thank you very much
<mehdi_> i have one question why the acx modules was been removed in the 2.6.15 series ?
<mehdi_> it's maybe not the good channel to awser this ?
<BenC> they are there
<BenC> any ppc64 live cd's yet?
<BenC> also, if anyone has info on the unionfs oopses I can look into that aswell
<Kamion> BenC: no, need help from lamont on powerpc
<BenC> what's up with ppc?
<Kamion> initramfs generation complication
<Kamion> we need to get the livefs build process to generate two initramfses, not just one like on all the other arches
<BenC> 32-bit vs 64-bit?
<Kamion> right
<BenC> is the livecd build system different from breezy now?
<Kamion> yes, we've switched to SimplifiedLiveCD
<Kamion> it turned out to be prohibitively difficult to hack the existing casper to support d-i running on initramfs
<BenC> is there no way to include both sets of modules in one initramfs?
<Kamion> dude, it'll be huge - the powerpc bootloader already has size problems
<BenC> ah, true, most of the initramfs is modules
<Kamion> we shipped two separate initrds for the breezy powerpc live CD too - it's fine
<Kamion> actually easier that way
<Kamion> (imo)
<BenC> do you include a lot of ide stuff in the initramfs?
<BenC> most of the pmac ide drivers are built-in to the kernel
<Kamion> that's up to Mithrandir nowadays :)
<Kamion> it just uses initramfs-tools now
<Kamion> with magic casper hooks
<Kamion> so in fact I guess it's up to Adam
<BenC> what's the schedule for flight 2 look like now?
<Kamion> "before Kamion goes to sleep"
<Kamion> (hopefully)
<Kamion> when exactly I go to sleep is still up for debate
<jbailey> Kamion: What's your record for total-time-awake so far? =)
<crispin> BenC: If I am replying to a bug in the NEEDINFO case, how do I get it out of that state ? Is the "Accept bug" option (this is the clock too fast bug)
<Nafallo> crispin: the assigne will change the state when he doesn't need more info to fix the bug basically :-)
<BenC> I already did it, I though
<BenC> changed it to pending upload
<BenC> yeah, 20807, pending upload
<crispin> BenC: this is 11304 I'll just comment and leave it then
<BenC> ah, ok
<BenC> yeah there was two bugs, one was fixed (double-speed), the other I cannot reproduce (fast)
<BenC> crispin: you have this bug?
<crispin> yep
<BenC> crispin: if so, can you come in #ubuntu-kernel?
<crispin> sure
#ubuntu-boot 2007-12-14
<gorillagene> hello?
<gorillagene> ?????????//
#ubuntu-boot 2007-12-15
<mhrnjad> Hello..?
<mhrnjad> I have a question re. grub (built from source on gutsy gibbon)
<mhrnjad> it builds and installs OK
<mhrnjad> but when invoked crashes with a core dump
<mhrnjad> any ideas how to resolve the issue?
#ubuntu-boot 2007-12-16
<joep> Hi, I am trying to install 7.10 in a 64-bit AMD system. I'm running now FC7. Except boot are all partitions on LVM. Ubuntu doesn't recognize this. IS there a solution?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-12-09
<jegHegy> wow :/
#ubuntu-boot 2008-12-10
<Tomay> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2008-12-11
<NickyMC> Hey.
#ubuntu-boot 2009-12-09
<vivek558> hi
<vivek558> i am getting grub prompt on booting
<vivek558> can any help me in solving this
<strauss_> hi there :-)
<strauss_> I hope anyone is reading
<strauss_> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask my question, but in the channel #ubuntu my questions are always flushed away by too much chatting
<strauss_> My problem occurs during the boot process, before (k|g|x)dm is started. I am getting a message "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode", but after checking the okay-buttons of the following three dialogs (requesting to start ubuntu in low graphics mode), it starts normally. I would like to know what exactly is checked to decide this error message, so I can convince him not to show me this message ;-)
<strauss_> When searching in the forums for "ubuntu is starting in low-graphics mode", I get multiple results and none of them is similar to my problem.
<strauss_> The error occurs since the last kernel-update to 2.6.31-16-generic
<strauss_> If this question does not fit here, I am sorry for wasting precious minutes of your time ^^
#ubuntu-boot 2009-12-12
<ubuntu-captainm1> Hi.  During boot, getting "FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/modules.dep" & "Unable to find medium containing a live system" in casper.log.  Was running fine for over a month until running Update Manager last night.  I do have 2.6.31-14-generic still.
